# Steve Francis revisited...



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Flame me again if you shall, but I think for cheap he couldn't be any worse then the Bonzi Wells experiment. And could be our "Jerry Stackhouse" so to speak...

Lets revisit and see what we needed...

Sombody other then Yao or Tmac that can score
Sombody who can be a great scoring asset off the bench
Better defender at the guard position (better then Rafer/Head atleast)
Somebody other then Yao/Tmac who can create their own shots/offense
Good rebounding guard is always a plus.
Can play two positions


Steve Francis is...

Sombody other then Yao or Tmac who can score when needed
Can be a great bench addition, like our version of a Jerry Stackhouse type player.
Decent defender when he was in Houston/Orlando, don't know much about now though.
Can as easily create his own shots, or offense at almost any given moment
He has always been a above average rebounder, and decent shooter for his career
Can play both the 1 and the 2

Can come cheap as NY is probably going to buy out his contract, and he has expressed his willingness to return to Houston. Assuming JVG will not return, it might give him a new start, and I am also assuming that he is willing to accept a role here in Houston.

hmmmm?

I am not saying lets offer him the MLE, possibly a veterans minimum contract and use the MLE towards somebody else. Ridnour? Athletic PF? Could he help fill in a void we have been missing?

Discuss


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe, but Francis is a major headcase. I don't think this team needs that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Maybe, but Francis is a major headcase. I don't think this team needs that.


The thing with that is, I think that he has been labeled that based on the last two or 3 years of his career. I feel he somewhat has the Marbury treatment.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

francis doesnt have his head on straight, but i dont think he is a "major head case." if we could get him for a bonzi type contract, it could be a good acquisition


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

He can fill in one of the voids. I wouldn't mind getting him now, but the contract can't be to high.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Would he be willing to come back to Houston and be a 3rd/4th fiddle?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think it's a great thing to do for him & Houston, and I would love to see Franchise back in red.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd feel sick to my stomach if Stevie Failure was to ever come back... aside from his attitude, the guy hasn't proven EVER that can be consistently make good decisions. His 3pt shot sucks even more than Rafer, and he'll cause us more games down the stretch than help us win. If our purpose is to find a scorer off the bench, we may as well bring back Mike James.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Rafer's shot doesnt suck btw. He can shoot pretty well, but his shooting decisions really destroy him. Besides, he can't do anything but shoot. I would love to have him on the bench as long as he's willing to play a bench role and drive to the basket.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

If Jan Gundy goes we might get him.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If we can get Cuttino Mobley back, I will get SF back in town. Those two are great back court duo, and they know Yao. I think SF had intention to come back last year. However, I would not approve big contract to either two. The acquisition of SF requires a buyout from the Knicks. Mobley needs a trade which is problematic.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Rafer's shot doesnt suck btw. He can shoot pretty well, but his shooting decisions really destroy him. Besides, he can't do anything but shoot. I would love to have him on the bench as long as he's willing to play a bench role and drive to the basket.


about 3 games out of 4, rafer's three point shot sucks. he has the one good game on occasion to help his average.
his shot from inside the arc sucks in every game


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd be more than happy to get rid of head and rafer for francis n cuttino. Francis lives in Houston and I'm sure he loves playing for the Rox. I think this time around he knows what is at stake and he isn't THE MAIN in H town anymore. With him and Tmac driving to the basket, this could be an explosive team!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No we dont need both of them. Just Francis. We dont need him to facilitate the offense, or run the show. Just put him out there and have him be some sort of possible spark.

We as Houston Fans tend to forget how good Francis was his last year in Houston. Him an JVG were the only two really clashing heads. And with JVG stubbornness, attitude, and the way he runs his offense, its a no brainier why Steve never worked in Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not gonna read this thread anymore... I can't believe how many of your want Francis back here. Don't you think there's a reason why he's failed to succeed since leaving here? The guy just don't have what it takes to win, PERIOD.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Don't you think there's a reason why he's failed to succeed since leaving here? The guy just don't have what it takes to win, PERIOD.


That's exactly what they say about McGrady.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm not gonna read this thread anymore... I can't believe how many of your want Francis back here. Don't you think there's a reason why he's failed to succeed since leaving here? The guy just don't have what it takes to win, PERIOD.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Yao Mania again.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

No cap space equals no players other than Steve Francis. Unless VSpan shows you something during the summer Steve is the best option available.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm not gonna read this thread anymore... I can't believe how many of your want Francis back here. Don't you think there's a reason why he's failed to succeed since leaving here? The guy just don't have what it takes to win, PERIOD.


Who else since Francis has shown otherwise?

And how can anyone in NYC be a winner over the last few years?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> No cap space equals no players other than Steve Francis. Unless VSpan shows you something during the summer Steve is the best option available.


Exactly, unless we somehow pack up Alston/Head/Howard in some kind of deal, this is going to be a VERY quiet off season, and were going to be stuck with the exact same incompetent of a back court.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Francis may not be the best player, but he's better then nothing. It's not like the Rockets will make any big trades any time soon.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Was out on hoopsworld and found this rumor. It has been out there before but has a little validity to it now. I think this would certainly address our PG issue and allow the team to focus on and address other issues if it were true.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22078.shtml


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

francis would be awesome

that guy was my fav player when he was a rocket love to have him back


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Was out on hoopsworld and found this rumor. It has been out there before but has a little validity to it now. I think this would certainly address our PG issue and allow the team to focus on and address other issues if it were true.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22078.shtml


Never believe any rumor coming from hoopsworld.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Never believe any rumor coming from hoopsworld.
```
Usually never do BUT, this actually has some merit.

Article in a nutshell basically say that JVG didn't want Steve back and the buyout with NY stalled because the buyout amount sought by Francis was ridiculous. With Adleman at the helm now Francis could be receptive to a much smaller buyout amount with NY in order to come home to play for Houston.


----------

